# Welcome to.my Herd..How are yours?



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I love to see pictures of EVERYONES Fur,feather,and hooved families. ILL share.mine and hope you will Share too!
Welcome to Moers Kiko Boers
The girls in the back pasture

































The Myotonics










The doelings I decided to.keep




















The Bucks



















The chickens










Please share your homes here. I would love to see them. Thanks


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Those are some lovely healthy looking animals you have there. Love the color variety!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good looking herd!


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

our goats napping









nap time with the donkeys









milking time!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful animals, @Moers kiko boars and @i like my goats ! So healthy and colourful!
I love seeing the happy faces!

Here are my goats after breakfast yesterday (Note the buck napping in the background)


















The chickens cooling off in the pool


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Welcome to Moers Kiko Boers
> The girls in the back pasture


Beautiful animals, but what is that tall green stuff you make them walk through?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

An assortment


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Everyone's flocks and herds are looking so good! I love @MadHouse chicken pool! @Moers kiko boars your goats look so content and healthy. Your (myotonic?) buck has great horns!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh I love the pictures! Thanks for shareing! The diversity is amazing! I hope more share their beauties with us!
@Mike at Capra Vista ...Im not sure......maybe weeds? Spanish moss???😂🤪😁


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Josie and the doelings found a special patch of tall green stuff, and yes, I eventually made them walk through it. Life is tough.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful!
Don’t you just love watching them eat the fresh green stuff?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Beautiful!
> Don’t you just love watching them eat the fresh green stuff?


I do! It makes me so happy.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Just to clarify my earlier "what is that tall green stuff" confusion, here are a couple of pics of my pasture. This is what a real goat pasture should look like. I think that green stuff is just hard on the eyes and makes goats sick. (I'll try to get some "family" pictures later)


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Just to clarify my earlier "what is that tall green stuff" confusion, here are a couple of pics of my pasture. This is what a real goat pasture should look like. I think that green stuff is just hard on the eyes and makes goats sick. (I'll try to get some "family" pictures later)
> 
> View attachment 211234
> 
> ...


@Mike at Capra Vista, not to argue or anything, but why is a green pasture bad? I would rather have lots of “green stuff”.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> @Mike at Capra Vista, not to argue or anything, but why is a green pasture bad? I would rather have lots of “green stuff”.


yea same, my pasture is brown rn, and i actually closed off the back half so that lots of the green stuff can grow lol


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

They look great! And as you know I’m jealous over that green stuff lol 
You’ll have to wait on my herd pictures, they are a hot mess at the moment since all the ladies have come into heat the last two days. Most are covered in things that I just refuse to think about lol 
But I did get this picture yesterday of one of our new born calf’s so I’ll share part of my other herd lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

🤣🤣🤣 oh that green stuff... its goat nip. Its what makes goats jump fences and play hide n seek... or peek a boo


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Such pretty herds! Moers your babies are beautiful!! Madhouse I love the goat play house lol. Mine would probably love something like that...if we could ever get to making one haha. 

And those donkeys!! So pretty, I miss our guy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love all the pics.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

These are my two new girls








My 3 does, (the middle doe looks better now than she does in this pic lol this was from a couple months ago haha i fixed her up)























The 2021 doelings, (they're all sold now tho :'( )








And the bucklings from this year before they were sold








And a picture of a picture of the cows haha










The guinea keets

And then we have chickens and guineas, but other than that the other animals went to the butcher for the year.








These were my brother and I's steers for this year tho. 








And here is one of my pigs from this year.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

And i forgot the dogs lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Beautiful herds everyone! Love the variety! I’ll try to get some pictures of mine tonight...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww @AndersonRanch I love that Heifer! And wheres the Turkeys?,?? Llama??? Horses??????????
@Mike at Capra Vista ..its a strange phenomena...it comes and goes, But if we dont get rain in a week or so. It will look just like your pasture pics!😉
@Jubillee ...wheres pics if all your girls? I know.you have some!!!!
@toth boer goats ...you have pretty ones,,,pics please????
@Tanya ..can you post your pics? I love your visitors ! 
Thanks for all the FANTASTIC PICTURES!😉😁👍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@Caileigh Jane Smith Love all that Green ,making your goats sooooo happy. They are Beautiful.
@i like my goats ..Love how healthy and colorful your girls are...just beautiful
[email protected] your Lamachas & variety! Thankyou


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Here is Libby and her buckling( her doeling went to a new home abt 2 weeks ago)









Here is Zuri and her doeling(she was born April 4)









And here is Luna and her 3 kiddos 

















And here are the bucks








He is wethered 









Here is our dog









Here is the chickens









And are 2 cows









And we also have rabbits and cats but I’m not going to show those cuz I would have to take a lot more pics and I don’t have the time to do that right now but anyways their is are farm!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Love those pictures! Luna & kids are Amazing...so healthy. Beautiful farm!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Goatastic43 said:


> @Mike at Capra Vista, not to argue or anything, but why is a green pasture bad? I would rather have lots of “green stuff”.


He is teasing.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> He is teasing.


Oh! Haha! Guess I didn’t get the memo...


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

The herd















Two Ton Tony and his girls























And we can’t forget Trixie!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

My boys this evening. The bucks are really beginning to smell, and I have too many of them. 😏 I was petting Linus (Alpine) and felt a suspicious wetness on my leg. Yep, he peed on me. Yay rut! I will say, they are all still very gentle with me, despite the raging hormones. Kip broke his collar, so I am leading him with a hand on his neck whenever I need to move him around. I have to wash my hands afterward, but he doesn't give me any trouble.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Goatastic43 said:


> The herd
> View attachment 211263
> View attachment 211264
> 
> ...


I like the shot of all your goats lined up in the doorway!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Josie has her moments as an old Dutch Masters painting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Fun photo dump! Apparently I haven't been snapping too many goat photos recently.

I did splurge and buy myself a new doeling a couple weeks back. Whoops. Here she is (Pixel, traditional Fullblood) giving the 2021 freezer wethers heck. 
You'll notice "all that green stuff" we actually have to mow in our pastures. We have received historic amounts of rain the past few months. 










Pixel's ride from NH to CT, in my hand-me-down Toyota Prius 










Our house kitten Tag pretending he didn't murder the Begonia










And one of our senior doggies at Tractor Supply for vaccines a month back










Rut officially began last Wednesday here and we are cutting second cut hay tomorrow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@Goatastic43 Beautiful pictures. Love those goats! 
@Caileigh Jane Smith .I agree! Beautiful!
@SalteyLove ...Oh my🥰 she is preciouse! Especially in your car. And oh those honory cats! Lol
Thanks for shareing!

.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well today...starts my breeding season









Thunderbolts thinking. .decisions...decisions


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The calves are growing well. And apparently allowed to wander a bit without moms too near lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Fun photo dump! Apparently I haven't been snapping too many goat photos recently.
> 
> I did splurge and buy myself a new doeling a couple weeks back. Whoops. Here she is (Pixel, traditional Fullblood) giving the 2021 freezer wethers heck.
> You'll notice "all that green stuff" we actually have to mow in our pastures. We have received historic amounts of rain the past few months.
> ...


Tag is looking so very innocent, but that is some incriminating evidence on the rug beside him. 😄


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well today...starts my breeding season
> View attachment 211291
> 
> 
> Thunderbolts thinking. .decisions...decisions


Too many options...
You're going to have some cold weather kidding! I'm not planning to have any does bred until late October. But I am not set up for kidding in the cold.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@happybleats very nice calves! They look to be filling out nicely!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@Caileigh Jane Smith ..yes..thats the only time I have no parasites! The worms dont invade as well..And of course...I can be inside with the new snugglers!😇 You have to get them used to us! Its a job That HAS to be done! 😂🤣🥰


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Destiny in the shade and Gizmo in the sun. They are so chilled at their stump. 
"Mom, please stop taking pictures now."


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww Its good to see them again! They are adorable!🥰


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah. Gizmo likes the sun. Chevani spends allot of time with them.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@Tanya I just Love all the pictures you post. I only see your visitors in the zoo. I love your rescues and stories about them. I HATE the violence that causes your family problems. I pray for you to get well and Kill the covid that keeps attacking you. Take care, you are amazing!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Moers kiko boars thank you. Yeah. I have been ban from the goat pen currently because Gizmo is so angry at me he butts Vani till she is bruised. He seems to believe I have abandoned my little herd. 😢. Destiny turned her butt to me the other day because she has forgotten me. But I do l9ve them.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww they missed you,and dont know why you havent been out to see them. You can work through this, and win them over.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww they missed you,and dont know why you havent been out to see them. You can work through this, and win them over.


Oh I intend to with an arsenal of nartjies. 😁


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You want my whole herd? Everything? Okay. You asked for it! 😅 This is Part 1. I'll try to get the rest later!

Here's Murphy my favorite little girl:








I love her chin strap








Here are the does and kids





The Boys:





Here are my antatolians. Mason is on the top and Nova is on the bottom.















One of hens from our new Orpington flock:









One of our roosters. Ronald Reagan.









My sister's rats Pointbreak and EV.















Pepper the Guinea Pig:









And here is Purple Thethuthinnang:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Part 2

Big Ears Thethuthinnang. She was orphaned when she was a baby, so she was hand raised. She's very friendly because of that.








Or buck Chainsaw: 









Some babies we just put out in a tractor:









SweetCheeks:









One of my older sister's bee hives:









My first dog I ever got Saratoga (Sara)









Richard Armitage the angel fish:









A kuhli loach:









We have a couple cats too and another indoor dog, but I can't seem to find any of them at the moment.😅


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow, @MellonFriend !That’s quite a “herd”! Looks like you have lots of fun!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

My small herd of San Clemente Island goats:








Here they are tromping through the deep lush grass.










The Parks, Kootenay and mother Jasper, on the picnic table.









The Californians, Marin and daughter Fairfax.









This is Austin.

And the chickens:









Most of the adults.










Hatched earlier this year, this is a dorking-welsummer cross. Except for having 5 toes she looks exactly like a pure welsummer.










The rooster. Known as The Rooster. He is in the process of replacing his tail feathers.

The new chicks:










Mom with 4 of her 6 chicks (5 of them boys) looking for bugs. These are also dorking-welsummer crosses.









Nothing like a relaxing bath. If only the kids would go and play elsewhere.


And:









My barn swallows who have just finished building their nest - way too late in the season I think. She has not laid any eggs yet.

Am I the only one here who does not have a dog or cat???


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Goatastic43 said:


> Wow, @MellonFriend !That’s quite a “herd”! Looks like you have lots of fun!


That we do! 😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow @MellonFriend ..love your herd & all your family members!
@Mike at Capra Vista ..BEAUTIFUL Goats! Ive never seen your breed in life. They are beautifully marked. Your bucks color is gorgeous. You definetly need some green stuff...that brown crunchy stuff...not that great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Pat the emu


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Filine


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Luna


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Just some quick pics of some GoofyGoats 😉


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww @GoofyGoat ! They look FANTASTIC! Ill take that load of laundry off your hands! So cute!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Carry on


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou! I appreciate you @goathiker


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh my, I love that deer...I wish I could keep some!

Ok, I'll post some of our herd. It was bright out, and hot, but I took some new ones. Buuuuuttttt I forgot to get my sheep! maybe at feeding time if I remember. We have a pretty spotted, new young ram.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ladybug and her keeper baby from last Dec...Mocha...Bug is dirty because she just had a date a couple of days ago!










Jacinth and then Belle in the back. Belle is in heat and is talking dirty to the boys across the way lol. Jacinth is new as of a couple months ago. I have envied her in another herd for so long and she came up for sale as they needed to downsize.










Peach and Lulu










Calla and Peach - poor Calla just suffered a stint with pink eye. Her eye is healing much better now. 










Mercy and Jacinth










Ruler (who is ugly as sin right now to me between a growth spurt and rut, but he will be good looking again after rut) and our lease buck Camembert. He is an F1 mini-Nubian (75% ND) and he is here for 2 more weeks while my Jake is at Cam's place. We traded bucks for 2 months lol. But this boy puts some crazy width on his kids among other great traits.










Smelly Java...our ND










Selah, our keeper from Mercy from Dec.










And Sunshine, our new girl, she's about 4 months.










Oh I forgot Ellie, another new girl this year...I didn't get one of her so here is her set up pic form my site lol.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

And here are our non-goat fur loves.

Noro, our old man










Shadow, aka lil fatty, his buddy










And these guys are from our litter of pyrs we had this year. Murphy on the left and Pepper on the right. Mom and dad (Remus and Lucy) were hiding away in dark places so I couldn't get them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My new ram isn't spotted but, he is gorgeous.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

We have Molly the black and white cookie she is white and spotted and her daughter June who looks just like her as well as Sapphire who is the black and white Roan and then we have mohawk and Thor is the baby with blue eyes


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Mohawk


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Thor


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Molly


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Sapphire


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Cookie


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

June
View attachment 211464


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

@GoofyGoat I'll take the one in the laundry basket....that face


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

goathiker said:


> My new ram isn't spotted but, he is gorgeous.
> View attachment 211453
> View attachment 211455



He is!! I have never really been one for spots, and ours are only for meat, but I thought he was pretty and he comes from a herd that breeds better weight/meat yields so I figured I can admire the pretty while they're out in the field growing for the freezer lol.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I always love seeing your herd @Jubillee. They all look so healthy! 😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@Jubillee I 💝💗💝💗 your herd! Wow
@goathiker ...spots are nice..but they arent EVERYTHING! Nice Ram! No chickens????? Really? 
@K.B. ..awwww they are so nice , clean, & healthy! Gorgeous!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Aww thanks. They can be spoiled sometimes, but I love them lol. Not loving these boys right now, they done lost their minds. Will be glad when rut is over and they are back to being nice and sweet.

And yes, spots aren't everything. I actually almost chose the beautiful solid white ram because all ours are just red...but figured we'd get some fun in there lol.

Oh I forgot to show Mocha's other side. She has this speckled patch on her opposite shoulder that I just . I think it's so pretty. She also was much more silvery as a young kid in the areas that are now very dark tan/brown. Crazy how much the color changes. I hope her kids have more of the speckling...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She is a beauty! Yez...the boys...geeez. mine are so gross. They are blowing rasberries & snorting even at my poor LGDS! EEEEEUUUUWWWW. I make sure they arent close to me,or upwind...they stink! Lol lol
Its a good thing they make such pretty kidds.
I was laughing at my no longer white does. Lol lol


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks @Moers kiko boars


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Ladybug and her keeper baby from last Dec...Mocha...Bug is dirty because she just had a date a couple of days ago!
> 
> View attachment 211442
> 
> ...


Sunshine is so cute


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> @goathiker ...spots are nice..but they arent EVERYTHING! Nice Ram! No chickens????? Really?


I'll take new pictures of everyone as soon as this bronchitis lets go a little more. 
I just hope those 2 boys will be ready for their ladies come Oct/Nov. They are out of sight and smell of the girls so, they are difficult to judge.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwww @GoofyGoat ! They look FANTASTIC! Ill take that load of laundry off your hands! So cute!


That’s Queenie in the laundry basket (doeling with broken leg) and her momma. She’s going out with the herd for 2-3 hours a day to build back muscle. She’s still limping quite a bit, but a bit better every day. 😊
Thanks tho.
@Jubilee your her is gorgeous as always, I love your new does 😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well I really like Queenie. Hows Pop Pop doing?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> That’s Queenie in the laundry basket (doeling with broken leg) and her momma. She’s going out with the herd for 2-3 hours a day to build back muscle. She’s still limping quite a bit, but a bit better every day. 😊
> Thanks tho.
> @Jubilee your her is gorgeous as always, I love your new does 😍


So glad Queenie is doing well!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well I really like Queenie. Hows Pop Pop doing?


PopPop is doing great, thanks for asking. She’s growin like a weed and loves hanging out with the herd now that Queenie and Winkie are out there to play with.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> So glad Queenie is doing well!


Thanks 😊


----------

